# Sony says condemning Vita before its first Christmas is 'preposter



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 14, 2012)

Not sure if was posted yet. Thoughts?

Source

Let's try not have another Vita thread closed because of petty arguments, ya?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2012)

/closed

I'm pretty sure Christmas will pick it up a bit, it's some time after I'm worry about.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's an idea Sony - prepare Christmas Bundles. A complete and utter suprise that will appear on store shelves and will be marketed weeks before Christmas takes place with no earlier notice. Show it on TV, show it on dedicated gaming sites - show people that Santa's got a bag full of Vita's and he can't carry them all. Bundle the system with a game and a memory card, as well as, perhaps, some limited edition trinket to further entice collectors and casual shoppers alike. Then, cut the price temporarily, even if by a few notches, just to make a point. Sell the hardware, even if at a loss, because once someone owns a Vita, he or she will eventually buy more games or gear for it - stuff that you get royalties for.

Prepare a Christmas Season Blast that will engulf the globe in a new wave of Vita-lity that nobody expected - a marketing stunt of sorts.

Do that, and you're guaranteed to succeed. Prepare nothing for Christmas and you'll receive mediocre attention.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 14, 2012)

The image in the source did not encourage me to pick up a Vita.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 14, 2012)

It's times like this when we need a issonydoomed.com


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 14, 2012)

So long as the Vita gets better exclusives and new IP, I think it's outlook will improve


----------



## Midna (Oct 14, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> So long as the Vita gets better exclusives and new IP, I think it's outlook will improve


>The Vita will be saved when X title is made
Stop. This is what people have been saying through the releases of Gravity Rush, Persona 4, Project Diva, and Ys V
Each time, it receives a moderate bump in sales for one single week then sinks back down to the usual abysmal levels

It needs a lot more than one game. Try a dozen attractive titles, a substantial price cut, and included memory cards. Then you might be in business. I'm not really sure Sony can afford any of that though


----------



## geishroy (Oct 14, 2012)

Midna said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > So long as the Vita gets better exclusives and new IP, I think it's outlook will improve
> ...



i think it just needs to have 'nintendo' on it somewhere and it will sell. then when the sales look bad again they can make a slim version. then when those sales go down they can make an xl version of the original. then when those sales go down they can make a mini version of the xl. and then make a slim version of that. and then an xl version of the slim. and then a slim version of the slim. 

i can see it now...


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 14, 2012)

The Vita is just wrong, beautiful but wrong, for these times anyway..
Sony should have designed it somehow like a PSP GO ( with hidden controls ) but with a larger screen and all the bells and whistles that come with the Vita and try to sell it / present it as a smart phone capable of running PS3 caliber games.
Also being able to run those cheap smart phone games on their better hardware would have attracted millions of people....

My 12 years old nephew begged his father for a birthday gift, originally he wanted a Vita, but then he settled (!) for a 500 EUR Galaxy S3.
And the reason is , he can get more games for cheap, there are more games that he actually cares for and of course the phone can do much more then the Vita anyway....
And he is an avid Xbox360 player..I mean he can play and finish most games in one or two afternoons....

Sadly, that's the way the market is shifting , people want their damn smart phones and play crappy high resolution games on it, even without proper controls.
There is just no room for portable consoles, saves for the child friendly 3DS, which parents see more safe to buy for their kids compared to an higher end product.

As unsuccessful as it was, Sony was ahead of it's time with the Go and should have sticked to the design and add touch screen and accelerometer like every phone out there, THAT would have been a realistic approach to today's market.

I if were in charge, I would redesign the Vita and make it look more like a GO or Xperia Play , and relaunch it altogether .
Or quietly sell it as a redesign, I'm sure it'll do infinitely better.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 14, 2012)

What they need is an "All I Want For Xmas Is a Vita" blog as a viral marketing campaign.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, duh? Not a whole lot of kids with the cash to shell out on the thing in the middle of the year, but it's sexy as shit. I've played a few minutes of Gravity Rush and I'd trade my 3DS and my left nut for one. Plus there's Persona 4.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 14, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> The Vita is just wrong, beautiful but wrong, for these times anyway..
> Sony should have designed it somehow like a PSP GO ( with hidden controls ) but with a larger screen and all the bells and whistles that come with the Vita and try to sell it / present it as a smart phone capable of running PS3 caliber games.
> Also being able to run those cheap smart phone games on their better hardware would have attracted millions of people....
> 
> ...


As much as I LOVE to bash the Vita, comparing a true gaming device to a mobile phone is just wrong.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 14, 2012)

well I have no personal interest in a Vita i do reckon after Christmas there will be a much bigger fanbase, it just really needs some titles that make you go this can only be on the Vita


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 14, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> > The Vita is just wrong, beautiful but wrong, for these times anyway..
> ...



No, it's not.  Because, whether you or anyone else likes it or not, phones are quickly catching up to anything a dedicated gaming device can do.  There's nothing a Vita can do that an Android tablet or new(ish) phone can't do.  Besides hardware controls, but even then, they can all take controllers.

I think that's part of why the Vita isn't selling.  It has no games, get's little publicity, and costs the same as a phone that can play many, many games, emulate anything N64/PSX and below, and can do so much more. 

Maybe you're different, but you're not the general public.  They don't want to carry around tons of devices.  They want one.  3DS only picked up speed after the pricedrop.  And even then, it had the whole DS game selection behind it.

It's not wrong at all, because I'm sorry, but handheld gaming is truly being hit by mobile gaming.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 14, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> .........
> As much as I LOVE to bash the Vita, comparing a true gaming device to a mobile phone is just wrong.



I'm just saying that if the Vita would look more like a phone with tackled away controls ( a la GO ) and would be able to run android games as well, it'll have a much greater chance of success, and like it or not, there are people out there buying smart phones just for the games nowadays, I know a few......

*GreatZimkogway *made a good point.


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 14, 2012)

They're terrible at marketing it, since its release I've only seen one TV commercial for it and even then it isn't clear who they are marketing for. Who's their audience?
Also the games they advertise are usually games you can play on PS3 or any other platform anyway so what do they expect? People to buy a new platform for non exclusive games?
You think they would've shown gravity rush or something but nooo...
I mean if you walk in to a store here you see 3DS units everywhere in the games section, Vita is usually nowhere to be found even in paper ads.

I keep hearing the same thing from other countries too so I'm guessing it's a global problem. Can't they afford better advertising or something?


----------



## Wanderlei777 (Oct 14, 2012)

Are they saying its ok to condemn it after Christmas if it continues failing?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 14, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> ~Snip!~


Wow, that was... interesting... but no.

_Primo_, sliders suck. They've always sucked and they always will. _Secundo_, the PSP Go's only two real advantages over earlier PSP models were Bluetooth and built-in storage, everything else is _exactly _the same... except... the lack of a UMD drive, which was pretty much equal to shooting yourself in the foot _*when your platform uses UMD's as the default medium*_ - the PSN store wasn't as robust as it is today and it practically limited users to a handful of games that were available in download form - a _fraction _of the complete library. The Go took off *after it was hacked*, when anyone could play any game they wanted on it. _Tertio_, your 12 year old nephew apparently isn't as fixated on gaming as you think he is. If he's choosing Angry Birds and no gaming-oriented controls whatsoever over Uncharted, Gravity Rush, WipEout, Metal Gear Solid HD Collection, dual analog sticks, triggers, a D-Pad, function buttons, high resolution graphics and so on and so forth, then _clearly_ he was more interested in _owning a smartphone _than in _owning a handheld console_. The Vita _is not a smartphone_. _Quatro et Ultimo_, if that's your plan then if you were in charge, Sony's gaming division would go bankrupt in a year. Sony already _has_ a smartphone with dedicated gaming controls - it's _the Xperia Play which you yourself mentioned_. If your nephew was so incredibly interested in gaming, _he would probably choose it over the S3, regardless of its lower specs, purely because it has dedicated gaming controls._ Face it - your nephew chose the S3 _because it's the latest smartphone to date_, not because it's a more attractive gaming device.

I rest my case.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 14, 2012)

GreatZimkogway said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Arm73 said:
> ...


I knew someone would disagree with my claim but...

In terms of sales? Yes. Like what you said, people want one device which does many things. I agree with that. Why do I buy a flashcart? Because I hate carrying 7 games with me. A mobile smartphone will definitely affect such game consoles in terms of sales because of its capability to do many things.

In terms of GAMES? No. Just no. Name me at least 30 mobile games over a range of genres (iOS/Android) that is console-like in quality, not including washed down ports like MH Dynamic Hunting and emulated games. A portable game machine serves that purpose, and mobile smartphones will need a long time trying to take over that.

So condemning the console (in this case Vita) in terms of sales, definitely. Games wise? No.

Plus, the 3DS didn't exactly pick up steam after the price drop. At that point everyone was bashing the 3DS even more, calling it another flop just like the virtual boy. It only picked up high time after the TGS presentation.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 14, 2012)

I condemned the Vita to a lifetime of mockery the minute I laid a hand on it at the test pod in my local GAME store. It failed to impress me on every possible level, and it's not improved since. To me a console becomes worthy of my attention when I can name at least six games that I can't wait to play. Anything less than that fails to justify the expense of buying a new console. With the 3DS it was easy. Even now, the Vita hasn't hit that magic six. I wouldn't mind giving that Uncharted game a quick go, but I'll not spend a fortune on a console when I can only think of one noteworthy game for it.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> My 12 years old nephew begged his father for a birthday gift, originally he wanted a Vita, but then he settled (!) for a* 500 EUR* Galaxy S3.
> 
> There is just no room for portable consoles, saves for the child friendly 3DS, which parents see more safe to buy for their kids compared to an *higher end product*.


Despite the "it selling because of kids" excuse...

>more safe to buy a cheaper handheld
>kids giving high price phone

Wat?


Arm73 said:


> The Vita is just wrong, beautiful but wrong, for these times anyway..
> Sony should have designed it somehow like a PSP GO ( with hidden controls ) but with a larger screen and all the bells and whistles that come with the Vita and try to sell it / present it as a smart phone capable of running PS3 caliber games.
> Also being able to run those cheap smart phone games on their better hardware would have attracted millions of people....
> As unsuccessful as it was, Sony was ahead of it's time with the Go and should have sticked to the design and add touch screen and accelerometer like every phone out there, THAT would have been a realistic approach to today's market.
> ...


Ok, do really think a huge amount are buying phones for games more than actually buy a phone for a phone, who_ might _
just use the other features ?

In case of the Vita, if they do go the phone route, the only way the could do so is put a bigger battery in it to last being a phone, making
the back bigger and market to both people, so they didn't waste what the hardware was meant for.

A complete redesign into just a smartphone, they might as well just push the Xperia Play.





GreatZimkogway said:


> No, it's not.  Because, whether you or anyone else likes it or not, phones are quickly catching up to anything a dedicated gaming device can do.  There's nothing a Vita can do that an Android tablet or new(ish) phone can't do.  Besides hardware controls, but even then, they can all take controllers.
> 
> I think that's part of why the Vita isn't selling.  It has no games, get's little publicity, and costs the same as a phone that can play many, many games, emulate anything N64/PSX and below, and can do so much more.
> 
> Maybe you're different, but you're not the general public.  They don't want to carry around tons of devices.  They want one. 3DS only picked up speed after the pricedrop.  And even then, it had the whole DS game selection behind it.


How many would actually go out and get a 62.49 rather attachable or a regular controller and know about consoles of those emulators,
but not want new games with the same substance found on handhelds?  I have not see even once seen someone using a controller for
their phone or tablet ir.

Actually it had speed to begin with and even when it "slow downed" it was still doing better than the Vita.

Except phones are still missing the unique and filling games that handheld provide and controls. Any games that isn't a clone
or 5 min game, are a few ports from actually handhelds/console (mostly past ones) and console games wannabes with a few gems
on the side. Can't run physical games either.

It funny to see talk about phones taking over when most of the best games they have is from these other devices
with hardware controls.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread is going places.

And Sony wouldn't condemn the Vita until all strategies are exhausted. If bundling doesn't work, then it's a price cut. It also depends on the games coming out (this month and November are pretty big release months for the console).


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> It funny to see talk about phones taking over when most of the best games they have is from these other devices
> with hardware controls.



That's irrelevant. Smartphones and tablets are able to offer features which are attractive to the general public, one of these being inexpensive games which will keep them preoccupied for five minutes. That's the key point. Essentially the being known as the 'casual gamer' have a preference for the smartphone/tablet option because gaming isn't the most important feature for them rather a sub-feature. Playing Angry birds or Cut the Rope suits them much more than playing Resident Evil or Uncharted.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 14, 2012)

Let me tell you one scenario:

My cousin is a PS3 player (COD, Uncharted, Batman, Fifa, ...). We were at my home playing on my PS3.

Me (proudly): "Hey, let me show you my new PS Vita."
He: "What's a PS Vita?"
Me: "Huh? It's the new PSP. Never heard of?"
He: "No."
Me: " Wanna see it?"
He: "Why not."
*switches on Uncharted on Vita*
He: "Hm, nice. Didn't I already play this on my PS3?"
Me: "No, it's a new game."
He: "Really. Ok..."
Me: "Let me show you another game."
He: "Not necessary. Let's go back to MW3."
*takes Vita back to my shelf*

Make of it what you want...


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> Make of it what you want...



Your cousin is a bit dim?


----------



## xist (Oct 14, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> Let me tell you one scenario:
> 
> My cousin is a PS3 player* (COD, Uncharted, Batman, Fifa, ...)*. We were at my home playing on my PS3.
> Make of it what you want...




Casual gamer....show him your phone next time to elicit desired response.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 14, 2012)

xist said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > Let me tell you one scenario:
> ...


He already has an iPhone. Also what's the current definition of "casual gamer"? I thought this term was associated with "Nintendo gamers"!?


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > SpaceJump said:
> ...



Only for Nintendo fantards with a victim mentality.


----------



## retrodoctor (Oct 14, 2012)

I want to know which person at Sony thought the Vita would sell well at $249 for the WiFi-only version. And on top of that, the library is pretty shit to anyone who isn't a diehard Sony fan. You have Uncharted; that's all. Sony could've easily made all of this pass by going $199 WiFi only, 2GB memory stick, games at $34.99. I know Sony is possibly the most unjustly greedy company out of the big three, but they should be looking at the Vita only selling 2.5 million worldwide and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 14, 2012)

retrodoctor said:


> I want to know which person at Sony thought the Vita would sell well at $249 for the WiFi-only version. And on top of that, the library is pretty shit to anyone who isn't a diehard Sony fan. You have Uncharted; that's all. Sony could've easily made all of this pass by going $199 WiFi only, 2GB memory stick, games at $34.99. I know Sony is possibly the most unjustly greedy company out of the big three, but they should be looking at the Vita only selling 2.5 million worldwide and adjust accordingly.



A) You have to be a "diehard Sony fan" to enjoy Sony games?
B) There's more than Uncharted
C) Everyone thought $250 was a miraculous price point considering how everyone was thinking it'd be hellishly expensive considering the hardware.

But yeah, let that Sony buttblasting flow through you.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > xist said:
> ...


No serously. I never heard someone being called a casual gamer outside of Nintendo consoles and maybe phone gamers.

How is my cousin a "casual gamer"? He plays games like Uncharted and Batman which are considered being "core" games and had many other systems in the past.


----------



## Eerpow (Oct 14, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> He already has an iPhone. Also what's the current definition of "casual gamer"? I thought this term was associated with "Nintendo gamers"!?



I call them bro gamers, they are casual in the sense that they don't care much about games at all save for the next big blockbuster game all their friends play. I know lots of them and typically they don't know anything about gaming beyond the newest CoD/FIFA. Nowadays they're one of the most common types of casual player.


----------



## Issac (Oct 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> retrodoctor said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know which person at Sony thought the Vita would sell well at $249 for the WiFi-only version. And on top of that, the library is pretty shit to anyone who isn't a diehard Sony fan. You have Uncharted; that's all. Sony could've easily made all of this pass by going $199 WiFi only, 2GB memory stick, games at $34.99. I know Sony is possibly the most unjustly greedy company out of the big three, but they should be looking at the Vita only selling 2.5 million worldwide and adjust accordingly.
> ...



Have to agree with Guildy here.

I wouldn't mind if it went down to $199 (which would mean 1999 SEK in Sweden, which is $299). Buuuut... It's not expensive considering what you get. However, there's not any game that makes me, personally, say "Wow I really want to play that!". That will change, I know that.. but as of now. and also, i can't afford it at all 




Eerpow said:


> I call them *bro gamers*, they are casual in the sense that they don't care much about games at all save for the next big blockbuster game all their friends play. I know lots of them and typically they don't know anything about gaming beyond the newest CoD/FIFA. Nowadays they're one of the most common types of casual player.



Thank you! I love that!  I've always wondered what such a gamer would be called... causually playing blockbuster (sometimes hardcore) games.


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> No serously. I never heard someone being called a casual gamer outside of Nintendo consoles and maybe phone gamers.
> 
> How is my cousin a "casual gamer"? He plays games like Uncharted and Batman which are considered being "core" games and had many other systems in the past.



The definition of a  "casual gamer," is near impossible to truly explain. It challenges the contemporary conceptions of what is right and what  is wrong. Religion and religious moral values bind us from being free and finding new definitions, new values and a new sense of morality. We must go beyond this religious dominance and become more than man, become the ubermensch as Nietzsche wrote in _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_. When humanity achieves that than we can truly define what is a "casual gamer."


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 14, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > He already has an iPhone. Also what's the current definition of "casual gamer"? I thought this term was associated with "Nintendo gamers"!?
> ...


I see. But how would Sony reach these kind of gamers? They don't even know the Vita exists. And even then aren't excited. I think this is the biggest problem of Sony. Finding the market for the Vita.


----------



## retrodoctor (Oct 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> retrodoctor said:
> 
> 
> > I want to know which person at Sony thought the Vita would sell well at $249 for the WiFi-only version. And on top of that, the library is pretty shit to anyone who isn't a diehard Sony fan. You have Uncharted; that's all. Sony could've easily made all of this pass by going $199 WiFi only, 2GB memory stick, games at $34.99. I know Sony is possibly the most unjustly greedy company out of the big three, but they should be looking at the Vita only selling 2.5 million worldwide and adjust accordingly.
> ...


"buttblasting" isn't a noun, so it can't flow.

You can enjoy Sony games, sure, but go ahead and tell me how well they're selling. The Vita is practically a flop by Sony's standards. Price, selection, library. All things that are ruining the console. If it manages to get above 3 million worldwide by January, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 14, 2012)

Vita really just needs a gob of fantastic games on it if Sony wants the machine to sell. They could even do a bunch of straight up PS2 ports and it would do fine. Twisted Metal Black, Gran Turismo 3/4 combined into one cart, a good COD game (Black Ops is looking pretty weak considering all the features it is missing, so that one might actually hurt perception of the unit, I consider it the PSP Gran Turismo in that respect.) 

I am not sure that the Vita was the right move for Sony at this point in time, they should have focused instead on the PS3 and trying to gain some more market share, head off the Wii-U at the pass... I just don't think Sony has the developer support to handle multiple machines simultaneously.

I think Nintendo is going to wind up with 90% of the handheld market in the end in the whole 3DS VS Vita thing.

Sony is saying to give it this Christmas, but this Christmas's hot item is going to be the Wii-U, before anyone complains "But thats not a hand held!!!" that is true but people have this thing called a budget and when it comes to video games most people have to make a choice home console this Christmas hand held at birthday or next Christmas.... This Christmas it's going to be Wii-U everyone wants it, going to be this years Tickle Me Elmo.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Snip!~
> ...



I'm not saying they should have gone with another GO ( no pun intended ) , I'm just saying they should have done something that resembles more a smart phone and MOSTLY important make it android compatible, all those casual and non casual cheap android games do have a huge market, and they could still release dedicated , full scale dedicated  games on their Vita.
People might pick it up instead of a smart phone because it would actually have advantages over the competition.

And my nephew could have picked _ the latest handhled console to date_, but he opted for a phone instead....that's a trend signal right there....


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 14, 2012)

The 3DS didn't do so well when it was released, so what did big N do? A price drop. Sony's going to have to swallow their pride and drop the price on the Vita. Nintendo did about a 25% price drop, Sony ought to think about doing the same.

I don't think smart phones or tablets are screwing with Vita sales, serious gamers love their gaming consoles.


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> I don't think smart phones or tablets are screwing with Vita sales, serious gamers love their gaming consoles.



The problem is there aren't that many "serious," gamers.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 14, 2012)

I got screwed when I bought the 3DS @ $250, now look at the asking price of a new 3DS. I'll think about a Vita when the price goes down.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > No serously. I never heard someone being called a casual gamer outside of Nintendo consoles and maybe phone gamers.
> ...



Guys, we got emigre citing Nietzsche in a Vita thread. It's won and done with.

Pack it up, fellas, nothing more to do here.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 14, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > .........
> ...



Your pretty much asking for an Xperia Play 2


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 14, 2012)

Midna said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > So long as the Vita gets better exclusives and new IP, I think it's outlook will improve
> ...


Regardless, I stand by my point. I have money to spend, price is not an issue. The only thing holding me back from a Vita purchase is the big question: What the fuck am I going to play on it?

I already have a PS3, so that pretty much cuts out 1/3 of the Vita's library.

To be fair, a myriad of factors hold back sales, pricing and game library included. It is indeed shallow of me to believe only one facet being library is holding back sales.

For the record, I didn't mean it needs _"_one more new game" though. I meant a big fucking bunch.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW 

This thread went surprisingly well. Colour me shocked.


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WOW
> 
> This thread went surprisingly well. Colour me shocked.



IKR how many people would cite Nietzsche?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2012)

-stares at the picture-
-keeps staring at the picture-
-blinks-
Sorry where was I?
I going with Foxi4's idea on this about the bundle. They need to make the Vita a more interesting product or no one is going to be interested.


----------



## Midna (Oct 14, 2012)

geishroy said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > ZAFDeltaForce said:
> ...


You realize that the PSP had 4 redesigns, right? The DS only had 3

Hell if anyone should be known for revising their game hardware, it's Sony. They've redesigned all of their home consoles at least once, and their single handheld _four times._


----------



## chyyran (Oct 14, 2012)

I read the title as 
"Sony condemning Vita before it's first Christmas"

Don't know why I didn't see the rest of the title.




Well, there are a few ways Sony can "save" the Vita. Easiest way would probably be a price drop, as has been said before, but even then, it needs more games.


----------



## jmanup85 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just like many others here if it had games I really wanted I'd buy it no problem. Hence why I'm getting a WiiU and have all the systems I have. My PS3 is my most used system then my Wii and 3DS follow behind it. Sony needs advertisements and a blend of core and casual games for the Vita to sell imo


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WOW
> 
> This thread went surprisingly well. Colour me shocked.


Now imagine the state of it if Soulx posted the exact same thing.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > WOW
> ...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2012)

Being without a android phone for a while made the shock really big on me when I finally came back with a galaxy note II.
There are game's there that now have better graphic than 3DS/Vita. 
Sure some of them are just fun for graphic show off for friends but some of them are a worthy game investment.

Dead Trigger is an awesome first person zombie slaughter feast with awesome graphics and actually nice control for being on screen. though I have to say it, it's a "toilet" game. the kind you pick up and play 10-20 min every now and then now play for hours in one sit.

Chaos Ring is an RPG game for square enix much reminding of final fantasy in gameplay. Though it doesn't work on my device ever since I rooted it, an update is on it's way to work on rooted phones.

Shadowgun a third person shooter, which art style remember me of borderlands. It's controls are really easy to use and everything just flow smoothly.

Wild Blood third person melee fighter game (I think there are some bows too). The graphics are stunning and the controls aren't hard either.

Now those are just a few games but there are other like Dead space, Mass Effect, Horn, Modern Combat, The Dark Knight Rises, The Bards Tale, Grand theft auto and so on and on.

I can see why Mobil gaming is taking over portable gaming devices. Hell I still wait for some good RPG to turn up for my dusty 3DSXL.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 14, 2012)

Punyman said:


> I read the title as
> "Sony condemning Vita before it's first Christmas"
> 
> Don't know why I didn't see the rest of the title.



You missed a couple of words there and I messed up the title. I'm too lazy to report it and have it corrected.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 14, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> I'm not saying they should have gone with another GO ( no pun intended ) , I'm just saying they should have done something that resembles more a smart phone and MOSTLY important make it android compatible, all those casual and non casual cheap android games do have a huge market, and they could still release dedicated , full scale dedicated  games on their Vita.
> People might pick it up instead of a smart phone because it would actually have advantages over the competition.
> 
> And my nephew could have picked _ the latest handhled console to date_, but he opted for a phone instead....that's a trend signal right there....


The Vita has an ARM-based processor, porting Android games or creating a simple VM to play the applications shouldn't pose a problem.

As for the so-called signal, I know more people owning phones than handheld consoles, and not all of them are non-gamers. Gaming on the go simply isn't for everyone. The Vita already is a whole lot like a "Smart Device" - Digital Distribution as an option? Check. Touch Screen? Check. 3G*/WiFi/Bluetooth/GPS* Connectivity? (*3G Model) Check. "Mini" games? Check. Skype? Check. Internet Browser? Check. Multimedia capabilities? Check.

The only thing that it doesn't have compared to your average smartphone is... well... the *phone* function, and we all know how crude it would work with this form-factor. You could use a headset, it would "work" but it simply wouldn't be very popular with the crowd. Don't get me wrong - I'd love to see the Vita with this functionality, even if only to text my friends and invite them for matches, but hey! I may as well call them with my actual phone.

If I'd ever want a smartphone, Sony already offers me a wide range of Xperia products - I don't see why anyone would complain. 



KingVamp said:


> Now imagine the state of it if Soulx posted the exact same thing.


soulx would add one of his quirky remarks and unintentionally spark a flamewar. News by itself is just news.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 14, 2012)

It needs games. Honestly, I would love to buy one, but there are zero games that appeal to me aside from Uncharted. But that's not worthy of buying a new console for.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Oct 14, 2012)

Im sure it'll get quite a bit of sales on black friday and christmas if its at a reduced price and includes a game or two along with a 4gb memory card. I personally pre-ordered the Assansin's Creed Ps Vita bundle and I'm looking forward to purchasing Need for Speed Most Wanted,Persona 4,Playstation All-Stars,and perhaps Black Ops Declassified. Maybe if it had a lower price such as $199 for the wifi version then people will be more interested.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 14, 2012)

If they want this thing to succeed, advertise it some more. It seems they are only advertising it on the internet and not TV where it could boost the attention.
Too many people at my school don't even know what a PlayStation Vita is...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 15, 2012)

I am not sure Sony has enough money to do a price drop and an ad campaign and pay for some game development, plus develop the PS4 and games and an ad campaign for that machine as well. The company is on the verge of being bankrupt as it is. (I wish I was as broke as Sony with only a couple of billion dollars but then again I am not trying to roll out a platform or pay thousands of employee's.) 

Before anyone says "But Sony is worth wayyyy more than 2 billion dollars!!!!" This is very true, but they owe every penny they are worth minus approximately 2 billion dollars.... That for a global company is on the verge of being bankrupt. I am not sure how much it costs to launch a console but I do know that MS lost about 1.5 billion on the original Xbox. So maybe Sony is just hanging on to the money they have to use it on the PS4 launch and this is why they are kind of ignoring the Vita? Better profit margins on a home console?


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 15, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I am not sure Sony has enough money to do a price drop and an ad campaign and pay for some game development, plus develop the PS4 and games and an ad campaign for that machine as well. The company is on the verge of being bankrupt as it is. (I wish I was as broke as Sony with only a couple of billion dollars but then again I am not trying to roll out a platform or pay thousands of employee's.)
> 
> Before anyone says "But Sony is worth wayyyy more than 2 billion dollars!!!!" This is very true, but they owe every penny they are worth minus approximately 2 billion dollars.... That for a global company is on the verge of being bankrupt. I am not sure how much it costs to launch a console but I do know that MS lost about 1.5 billion on the original Xbox. So maybe Sony is just hanging on to the money they have to use it on the PS4 launch and this is why they are kind of ignoring the Vita? Better profit margins on a home console?


According to a lot of articles the Xbox division lost around 4.2 billion which is not even close to 1.5 billion granted it might of been caused by the Zune or other devices not selling well since the devices are grouped in one division called the Microsoft Entertainment and Device Division. The PSP was probably profitable or maybe it wasn't and they assumed that if they fixed what was wrong with the PSP more would buy the Vita. Of course this didn't happen and the lack of a passport program in certain regions really screwed people with UMDs which didn't help. At any rate you are so right about Sony not having enough money to do it but the Japanese government might bail them out.
http://www.joystiq.c...n-and-counting/
http://www.vg247.com...-launching-ps3/
http://www.microsoft...erformance.aspx


> Approximately $2.9 billion was earned from the Playstation 2 while the Playstation 3 and portable versions lost $2.4 billion as of Q1 2012.
> There was approximately $5.8 billion earned from the Gamecube and the GBA while there is $15.9 billion profit from the Wii, DS and various other Nintendo portables as of Q1 2012.
> Microsoft really doesn't give very accurate numbers since the Xbox and Xbox 360 is combined with the Microsoft Entertainment and Device Division but here is a rough estimate.
> Approximately $4.2 billion was lost from the XBox while the Xbox 360 earned $166 million as of Q2 2012


----------



## Sterling (Oct 15, 2012)

Watch Nintendo buy Sony's computer entertainment division. I'll laugh pretty hard. I want the Vita to succeed too. I really want one now that I've seen what some older games look like emulated on the Vita's delicious screen.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 15, 2012)

Not sure if I want the Vita to succeed to compete with the 3ds so Nintendo invest more on the 3ds
or
Want Vita to fail so Sony sells it for a low price and I can buy it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 15, 2012)

Bundle it with a fucking memory card


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I am not sure Sony has enough money to do a price drop and an ad campaign and pay for some game development, plus develop the PS4 and games and an ad campaign for that machine as well. *The company is on the verge of being bankrupt as it is.* (I wish I was as broke as Sony with only a couple of billion dollars but then again I am not trying to roll out a platform or pay thousands of employee's.)
> 
> Before anyone says "But Sony is worth wayyyy more than 2 billion dollars!!!!" This is very true, but they owe every penny they are worth minus approximately 2 billion dollars.... That for a global company is on the verge of being bankrupt. I am not sure how much it costs to launch a console but I do know that MS lost about 1.5 billion on the original Xbox. So maybe Sony is just hanging on to the money they have to use it on the PS4 launch and this is why they are kind of ignoring the Vita? Better profit margins on a home console?



Stopped reading. Sony is faaar from being on the verge of bankruptcy. They're a multimedia company. They have tv's, monitors, computers, movies, music, phones and so much more.


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure Sony has enough money to do a price drop and an ad campaign and pay for some game development, plus develop the PS4 and games and an ad campaign for that machine as well. *The company is on the verge of being bankrupt as it is.* (I wish I was as broke as Sony with only a couple of billion dollars but then again I am not trying to roll out a platform or pay thousands of employee's.)
> ...


They have a shareholder's equity of $24.16 billion as of Q2 2012. Pretty much that is all the value they have after all debts are paid so bankruptcy won't happen unless they keep losing billions every year and even then I say it will take at least 6+ years assuming Japan doesn't bail them out.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 15, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure Sony has enough money to do a price drop and an ad campaign and pay for some game development, plus develop the PS4 and games and an ad campaign for that machine as well. *The company is on the verge of being bankrupt as it is.* (I wish I was as broke as Sony with only a couple of billion dollars but then again I am not trying to roll out a platform or pay thousands of employee's.)
> ...



They have so much more in the red, almost none of those divisions post a profit. Being a large company is normally a great thing, Microsoft being a fantastic example the Xbox division pretty much bleeds cash but the OS division and Office divisions make so much money it's criminal....  Sony is not nearly in the same boat, they make a bunch of stuff but most of those things they are doing, are not making any profits at all or are barely making anything. (Again I wish I was this poor....) 



Lurker2 said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure Sony has enough money to do a price drop and an ad campaign and pay for some game development, plus develop the PS4 and games and an ad campaign for that machine as well. The company is on the verge of being bankrupt as it is. (I wish I was as broke as Sony with only a couple of billion dollars but then again I am not trying to roll out a platform or pay thousands of employee's.)
> ...



Holy hell the original Xbox cost way more than I thought it did, and I am somewhat surprised that the 360 is showing a profit, I know MS paid out the nose for all those 3 year extended warranties for that whole RROD thing, I know that was like 1.1 billion for that alone. (estimate)  I bet Halo 4 will pull up some good numbers for them, it looks amazing and makes me wish I owned a 360...

I agree the Vita fixes what was wrong about the PSP in almost every respect, if the Vita fails it will not be because of the hardware. Fantastic machine, the only complaint hardware wise I could level against it would be the use of proprietary memory sticks instead of cheap MicroSD but thats a really minor issue and is nit picking.

I enjoyed reading over those links! Thank you!


----------



## donelwero (Oct 15, 2012)

It lacks games, that's it. 

I love my Vita, I have bought many  games on the PSN (I dont know, maybe around 15 titles, maybe more) for it, but really, I know there's something missing. IMO, people keep saying that Uncharted is a good game... yeah a LINEAR good game that I wont play ever again. Many other games are remakes/ports, Gravity Rush was a great idea but, it's just so damn repetitive I just couldn't/wanted to play anymore. The new Silent Hill game is crap, Retro City Rampage is awesome but it will be available for any other console... the Smash Bros clone... God no! Have you even tried to read something about the upcoming Call of Duty? It seems like I will save my money.

I'm kinda sad because somehow I feel like I was "forced" to buy something in order to play whatever on the Vita. I'm 27 and I have a 1 year old kid that demands a lot of my time, between job and other things I barely have time to turn my PS3 on, I have very nice gaming laptop that has just turned into a laptop, I don't play anything on it anymore, so I became a handeld gamer. So yeah, somehow I feel forced to buy something I don't really think it's good, just like Uncharted for the Vita, the game LOOKS good but it feels like an iOS/Android game, f**k exploration.

Im not saying that every game on the Vita is bad, currently, Im playing LBP and it's awesome, playing Chrono Cross again after so many years, bought Xenogears so I can finally get to play the game. I love my Vita but I just dont feel that Sony is doing this right. If maybe half of those PSN games were available for the Vita too, there will be a bigger library, we will have many options. 

What about "porting from PS3 to Vita will take a month", yeah right. Sometimes I think that the real threat for the Vita is the PS3.

I have a 3DS too, and I'm no fanboy. I like to play good games, I don't care if it is for the 3DS or the Vita or any other gaming device, but I want good games. As customers we have the right to demand quality.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 15, 2012)

donelwero said:


> I love my Vita, I have bought many  games on the PSN (I dont know, maybe around 15 titles, maybe more) for it, but really, I know there's something missing. IMO, people keep saying that Uncharted is a good game... yeah a LINEAR good game that I wont play ever again. Many other games are remakes/ports, Gravity Rush was a great idea but, it's just so damn repetitive I just couldn't/wanted to play anymore. The new Silent Hill game is crap, Retro City Rampage is awesome but it will be available for any other console... the Smash Bros clone... God no! Have you even tried to read something about the upcoming Call of Duty? It seems like I will save my money.



A bit of an off topic but since when did linearity dictate bad game design? Some games are designed to be linear, end of story. A game isn't great if it's nonlinear and it's not bad if it is linear.

Linearity opens up a constantly evolving world with changing set pieces and unique levels. You don't have to worry about grinding through the same bland dungeon twice or thrice over, every level is new. Nonlinearity also opens up its own set of perks, like instilling a since of leveling and personal progression. You feel accomplished when you revisit an area in Metroid and can access all the nooks and crannies because of the items you unlocked.

Point is that linearity and nonlinearity hardly make the difference between good games and bad games. Uncharted, if it was nonlinear, would be a horrible game. The game is designed to be like an action movie. You play it to shoot bad guys and watch pretty graphics. That's not bad, but trying to make it nonlinear (either in backtracking or multiple paths of progression) really undoes this design.

Also how come everyone goes "Gravity Rush and Uncharted are like the only good Vita games." I liked Uncharted, it's a good game. But seriously, my collection currently (albeit small due to a lack of funds and my device is currently broken" has like Dynasty Warriors Next (a niche game admittedly but if you're a fan of the series this is an excellent entry), Mortal Kombat (solid port outside of the graphics but really good content and a great fighter), Lumines (why people don't bring up this game is just fucking dumb considering it's quite stellar) and Unit 13 (it's eh but the game is well structured, it just doesn't play as well as it should). Uncharted and Gravity Rush are not the "be all end all" of the system. Hell I passed on Gravity Rush personally and I don't even feel bad for it.

When new games are announced for the system, people here end up downplaying them instead of actually saying "there's good new games for the system." There are releases, just everyone seems so determined to make them look like shit instead of actually thinking "Hey, cool, a new game that looks good." I expect skepticism when it comes to all game releases but I don't see the point it outright cynicism.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 15, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> [T]he Vita fixes what was wrong about the PSP in almost every respect, if the Vita fails it will not be because of the hardware. Fantastic machine, the only complaint hardware wise I could level against it would be the use of proprietary memory sticks instead of cheap MicroSD but thats a really minor issue and is nit picking.


QFT

Btw funny thing.
In Australia, WiFi Vita = $349
WiFi Vita + LBP + 4GB memory card (Official Bundle) = $299
If there is anything holding me back from getting one now (really tempted to get one already since I actually bought games. Derp I know but that is not the point) it's the price. Scouting for good deals for a 2nd hand one but if they do have some nice bundles then they can take my money


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> That's irrelevant. Smartphones and tablets are able to offer features which are attractive to the general public, one of these being inexpensive games which will keep them preoccupied for five minutes. That's the key point. Essentially the being known as the 'casual gamer' have a preference for the smartphone/tablet option because gaming isn't the most important feature for them rather a sub-feature. Playing Angry birds or Cut the Rope suits them much more than playing Resident Evil or Uncharted.


A serious Emigre post?

WHAT IS THIS WITCHCRAFT???


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Watch Nintendo buy Sony's computer entertainment division. I'll laugh pretty hard. I want the Vita to succeed too. I really want one now that I've seen what some older games look like emulated on the Vita's delicious screen.


I wouldn't mind all that much, perhaps Nintendo would develop a _good _handheld once in a blue moon if they did that.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Here's an idea Sony - prepare Christmas Bundles. A complete and utter suprise that will appear on store shelves and will be marketed weeks before Christmas takes place with no earlier notice. Show it on TV, show it on dedicated gaming sites - show people that Santa's got a bag full of Vita's and he can't carry them all. Bundle the system with a game and a memory card, as well as, perhaps, some limited edition trinket to further entice collectors and casual shoppers alike. Then, cut the price temporarily, even if by a few notches, just to make a point. Sell the hardware, even if at a loss, because once someone owns a Vita, he or she will eventually buy more games or gear for it - stuff that you get royalties for.
> 
> Prepare a Christmas Season Blast that will engulf the globe in a new wave of Vita-lity that nobody expected - a marketing stunt of sorts.
> 
> Do that, and you're guaranteed to succeed. Prepare nothing for Christmas and you'll receive mediocre attention.


If I worked at Sony, I would hire you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> If I worked at Sony, I would hire you.


Commercials, good marketing and Christmas deals that are both a great value for the customer and a profit, both short-term and long-term for the company being beneficial? Well, colour me suprised! 

Seriously though, it's as if Sony's marketing is in a state of comatose as far as the Vita is concerned. They'd rather market Bravia TV's which are great, fair play, but not a good value compared to Samsung's than a Vita which actually has fair chances of selling well due to having *1* competitor altogether.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > If I worked at Sony, I would hire you.
> ...


It's kinda like the PSP, where they kinda gave up on it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> It's kinda like the PSP, where they kinda gave up on it.


The PSP kinda sold 71,3 Million Units (May 6th, 2011 results - a year has passed since then and the PSP stayed strong, stronger than Vita for that matter), I don't think that's "bad sales" at all.

Not to mention that the PSP had quite a powerful ad campaign in the form of Marcus (that annoying kid) and Kevin Butler, the Vita doesn't. I'm not even kidding - outside of Youtube and major malls, I'm yet to see a single Vita commercial sponsored by Sony.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Watch Nintendo buy Sony's computer entertainment division. I'll laugh pretty hard. I want the Vita to succeed too. I really want one now that I've seen what some older games look like emulated on the Vita's delicious screen.
> ...


They always have.

The benefit of Nintendo taking the section over is more games on one console/handheld.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> They always have.


We have a different idea of "good" then. To me, "good" is a balance between hardware specs, first, second and third-party support and built-in capabilities as compared to competing devices. Nintendo's handhelds have been behind the times hardware-wise since the GBA. I'm reluctant to include the GBA into the mix, but that said, it wasn't very spectacular for its time either. Heck, the Gameboy Colour was a stretch.

Don't get me wrong - they're great design-wise. Shame that they're so limiting though.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > It's kinda like the PSP, where they kinda gave up on it.
> ...


Not in the sense that they just dropped it completely, but Sony kinda just.. let it float around.
And I truly wonder why Sony is SO reluctant to advertise the Vita. Other companies advertise stuff before it's even out. Here, it's out, and not a single advert on it. That's the part Sony needs to get going,


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Not in the sense that they just dropped it completely, but Sony kinda just.. let it float around.


I suppose it could benefit from a Nintendo-style campaign world-wide, but, mind you, Nintendo's not that great with marketing all around the globe - merely in key points. Do you know how many times I've seen the DS advertised? Zero. 3DS? Twice, on TV, same commercial re-run. There hasn't been a proper ad campaign by yours truly Big N around here since the GBA, and that was mostly advertised in gaming-related magazines.

The PSP got *way* more attention than the DS in Poland, I'm willing to bet that the sales in this region surpass the DS greatly. I've seen one person wielding a DS in Poland to date apart from myself, another one with a DSi because *I recommended buying a DS/DSi to him*. Other than that, it's PSP here and PSP there.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> We have a different idea of "good" then. To me, "good" is a balance between hardware specs, first, second and third-party support and built-in capabilities as compared to competing devices. Nintendo's handhelds have been behind the times hardware-wise since the GBA. I'm reluctant to include the GBA into the mix, but that said, it wasn't very spectacular for its time either. Heck, the Gameboy Colour was a stretch.



It has been behind the times since the first Gameboy, every other portable had color screens and similar or better graphics. The gba looked better because it had almost no real competitor, but it was weak too. But when it comes to portables, the duration of battery is pretty important, one who wants a handheld for portability will prefer a small handheld with better battery and being cheaper is a huge plus. And of course in the handhelds area Nintendo always had the best first, second, third party support...


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> It has been behind the times since the first Gameboy, every other portable had color screens and similar or better graphics. The gba looked better because it had almost no real competitor, but it was weak too. But when it comes to portables, the duration of battery is pretty important, one who wants a handheld for portability will prefer a small handheld with better battery and being cheaper is a huge plus. And of course in the handhelds area Nintendo always had the best first, second, third party support...


I agree with everything except the part where you say the first Gameboy had _proper _competition.

It was pitted againts Atari Lynx which suffered from LCD problems even worse than our friend Big Grey GB had, the TurboExpress which was just a portable TurboGrafx and was way too expensive for what it packed and the Game Gear which was a beast size-wise, thus not really portable.

The Game Boy was the optimal choice for its time, but it overstayed its welcome. It's a great system, but the Game Boy family could've been better if it had a new member in it in-between of the Game Boy and the Game Boy Advance (not counting in Colour since it wasn't that much of a hardware boost compared to the original).

The Game Boy was simply the most balanced choice of them all with - it had a great adoption rate and subsequently it received plenty of titles. By the time the competition created competing products, it was too late - everybody had one and they were happy with it.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 16, 2012)

Only Vita commercials I remember are those MLB ones advertising the cross-play feature, and that was back when the console launched.
Now Sony just uses Youtube to advertise, which is probably why the sells are so low.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually one of the reasons I chose the DSi and later the 3DS was because I always had the impression handhelds are just portable versions of home consoles and the DS with two screens one of them touch proved me wrong. 
I feel like the PSP and now the Vita always aimed to be exacty that, a portable PS2 and PS3. The PSP was full of PS2 ports and not so many interesting titles besides that, afaik. The Vita is even worst than PSP for now. But I gotta admit I alwas loved the ability of playing PS1 games on the PSP


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> The PSP was full of PS2 ports and not so many interesting titles besides that, afaik.


Wat?

I can hardly name a lot of PS2 ports to the PSP, really. Most of the games I played on my PSP are exclusive to the platform... You must be unfamiliar with the entirety of the library.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> RodrigoDavy said:
> 
> 
> > The PSP was full of PS2 ports and not so many interesting titles besides that, afaik.
> ...



Also it had the best handheld game of its generation (Dissidia 012).

Let the butthurt commence.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Let the butthurt commence.


> Good Game
> Within the Final Fantasy universe(s)

;O;

You're welcome.

Just kidding, posting this for the sake of providing simulated anti-Sony buttblasting.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 16, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> RodrigoDavy said:
> 
> 
> > The PSP was full of PS2 ports and not so many interesting titles besides that, afaik.
> ...



I really am, my friend who got a PSP keep telling me that, but maybe I undestood him wrong. I think he meant, the types of game you find on a PSP are the same on a PS2, but I never owned a PSP myself, although I played once in a while in my friend's PSP. Then again, people keep saying the PSP is almost a PS2 so maybe it left me with that impression, too.

BTW: My friend wasn't very good at picking games either. He usually chose anime based games or only the ones that are most famous like GTA


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I feel like the PSP and now the Vita always aimed to be exacty that, a portable PS2 and PS3.


Ironically, I think that's the problem. The Vita tries so hard to be a portable PS3, and hence Sony competes with its own product: The PS3 itself. The PS3 is roughly the same price as the Vita nowadays, and doesn't require proprietary memory cards that aren't included with the system, at that. Not to mention it has an entire generation's-worth of a user-base versus the less-than-a-year-old Vita. And if the Vita and PS3 can output essentially the same kind of games (minus touchscreen use and stuff like that, which is easily worked around, let's be honest), who do you think 3rd party developers are going to make games for, between the two? The platform with less limitations and a much bigger user base, or the platform with more limitations and a ridiculously SMALLER user base?

Granted, you could make the same argument about the Wii and 3DS, in terms of the power of games they can output. Except that the Wii used motion controls as a mainstream gameplay mechanic for its games (as opposed to PS Move, which is a secondary add-on), which greatly differentiates it from the classic and touch-screen controls of the 3DS. Also, the Wii was basically dying throughout last year up till now, so the 3DS didn't have to worry much about competing with the Wii.

Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I really am, my friend who got a PSP keep telling me that, but maybe I undestood him wrong. I think he meant, the types of game you find on a PSP are the same on a PS2, but I never owned a PSP myself, although I played once in a while in my friend's PSP. Then again, people keep saying the PSP is almost a PS2 so maybe it left me with that impression, too.
> 
> BTW: My friend wasn't very good at picking games either. He usually chose anime based games or only the ones that are most famous like GTA



There's some PSP-to-PS2 ports but most of my PSP gaming experiences are originally games for the system.

Also Sony is trying to market the Vita and the PS3 like chocolate and peanut butter. They're both equally good but together they're magic. Now maybe not everyone is getting that message but that's what they're designed to do.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 16, 2012)

Concerning the thread title, Vita is old news, I'm spending my money this holiday season on the Wii U. Not that I dislike the Vita, I'd rather play PSP games over DS/3DS games any day, but I reallly need to replace my Wii with a newer/better Wii.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also Sony is trying to market the Vita and the PS3 like chocolate and peanut butter. They're both equally good but together they're magic. Now maybe not everyone is getting that message but that's what they're designed to do.



Problem is the peanut butter is still fresh but the chocolate is getting old and will be replaced for a better one in one or two years. Also, both products should be marketed as magic imo


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also Sony is trying to market the Vita and the PS3 like chocolate and peanut butter. They're both equally good but together they're magic. Now maybe not everyone is getting that message but that's what they're designed to do.
> ...



Well when the PS3 is replaced, it'll just be peanut butter and new chocolate. They're taking the "Apple" approach to marketing. They don't try to market products on their own, but market how they work together. People enjoy their Apple products because they flow. Its what created the brand loyalty you see for them and record sales every time a device is released (which is at least once a year). If other electronics manufacturers can achieve this, they will be successful.


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 16, 2012)

It feels like Sony is just making lots of little mistakes.  With the right people behind their releases and marketing, I think they could be doing a lot better, it would also help if the Vita had the 3rd party support that the 3DS seems to have gathered.  All those little mistakes add up though.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)

Oddly enough, soulx posted an article in which the author said Sony needed to start marking its products together to sell the consumer on a "My Sony Life" experience. He was promptly crucified, his thread locked and labelled a Ninty Fanboy for life.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oddly enough, soulx posted an article in which the author said Sony needed to start marking its products together to sell the consumer on a "My Sony Life" experience. He was promptly crucified, his thread locked and labelled a Ninty Fanboy for life.


Oh boy, here we go



Spoiler: It's a secret to everybody



Though I do agree with you...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oddly enough, soulx posted an article in which the author said Sony needed to start marking its products together to sell the consumer on a "My Sony Life" experience. He was promptly crucified, his thread locked and labelled a Ninty Fanboy for life.



The "original content" of those threads doesn't help. Posting the article and promptly doing a Paint By Numbers for Sony hating leads to locked threads.

But yeah, that's the reason you see Vita and PS3 crossplay, or PS3 and TV bundles. You buy the Sony TV to play your Sony console games on which can also be played on your Sony handheld. They just need to bridge the gap between smartphones and their products and computers and their products and it's an "Apple web".


----------



## Centrix (Oct 16, 2012)

um...really? haven't we and the developers been condeming this system since its announcement/launch! hm, maybe I missed something this past few months to a year, guess I'll go look through my magazines and Intor-net and see what I can find! lol not to mention none of the developers care to develop for the vita which is why Sony is having such a hard time making money on the handheld, hm, I'm gonna just go off and take a shot in the dark and say that just maybe people and the developers saw through your ploy?! but again it could be me, maybe I've had my head in the clouds these past months I mean they have been allot more fluffy than last years!


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly enough, soulx posted an article in which the author said Sony needed to start marking its products together to sell the consumer on a "My Sony Life" experience. He was promptly crucified, his thread locked and labelled a Ninty Fanboy for life.
> ...



Loved the Zelda reference!

Strategies like this doesn't work in my country. People usually buy a home console or a handheld, usually not both. It's hard to find Apple's products here, when you manage to find someone who has it's usually only one of them. In the other hand, brands like Samsung are everywhere and there are many people buying their smartphones. It seems to me Apple is too USA or first world countries directed because that's where people have the money to buy many expensive products. In my country we buy many less expensive products or few expensive ones. But I see that most best selling brands usually have a wider market and sell well here.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Oddly enough, soulx posted an article in which the author said Sony needed to start marking its products together to sell the consumer on a "My Sony Life" experience. He was promptly crucified, his thread locked and labelled a Ninty Fanboy for life.
> ...



True dat.

The Sony Web will run smoothly until Microsoft starts doing the same thing. Then will just come down to who has more gimmicks.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Oct 16, 2012)

The problem with both Vita and 3DS isn't their technology, it's their game libraries. If Sony is smart and releases some cool games come the holiday season, Vita sales will rise. The Same goes for 3DS as well. If gamers have learned anything over the years, it's that games sell the console.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

10_0ARMY said:


> The problem with both Vita and 3DS isn't their technology, it's their game libraries. If Sony is smart and releases some cool games come the holiday season, Vita sales will rise. The Same goes for 3DS as well. If gamers have learned anything over the years, it's that games sell the console.


Agreed. But I think the kind of technology can affect whether or not good games come to the system, especially for handhelds. Not just if a handheld system is too underpowered, but if it's too overpowered as well.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 16, 2012)

too bad producers really only want to produce when people have bought the console already... vicious circle


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> too bad producers really only want to produce when people have bought the console already... vicious circle


That too


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 16, 2012)

10_0ARMY said:


> The problem with both Vita and 3DS isn't their technology, it's their game libraries. If Sony is smart and releases some cool games come the holiday season, Vita sales will rise. The Same goes for 3DS as well. If gamers have learned anything over the years, it's that games sell the console.



Maybe I'm wrong, but I had the impression that the 3DS isn't really struggling at all anymore.  Sales are way up and more and more people are buying the handheld.  Of course I agree it needs more great games, but it seems to have enough great games as it is to warrant the masses to buy one.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Oct 17, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> 10_0ARMY said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with both Vita and 3DS isn't their technology, it's their game libraries. If Sony is smart and releases some cool games come the holiday season, Vita sales will rise. The Same goes for 3DS as well. If gamers have learned anything over the years, it's that games sell the console.
> ...



It could be back on the right track but I haven't personally gotten a new 3DS game in at least 5 months. In fact the last time I got a handheld game was a while ago. I just feel like consoles are getting better content than the handhelds as of late, which stinks cuz I love portable gaming and console game alike :/


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 17, 2012)

vita needs better games..


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 17, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> vita needs better games..


Wrong. Vita needs more games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Wrong. Vita needs more games.


^This. At least from what I've seen, what games the Vita DOES have seem to be decent. It's just that it's lacking in games, period. That said, I don't own a Vita so maybe I shouldn't talk.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > too bad producers really only want to produce when people have bought the console already... vicious circle
> ...



The developers don't want to develop for underselling systems, yet the systems are underselling because the developers aren't producing many games. It is not correct to blame Sony 100%, as the developers are contributing to the problem by not contributing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> The developers don't want to develop for underselling systems, yet the systems are underselling because the developers aren't producing many games. It is not correct to blame Sony 100%, as the developers are contributing to the problem by not contributing.


That's not entirely true.

The system had a slow start - fair play. So did the 3DS, but the sales picked up eventually, and not because it got games all of a sudden - it's because it was marketed properly, and the price cut it received was also a factor.

The Vita desperately needs an advertising campaign and good bundles, and Christmas is the best season to push them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That's not entirely true.
> 
> The system had a slow start - fair play. So did the 3DS, but the sales picked up eventually, and not because it got games all of a sudden - it's because it was marketed properly, and the price cut it received was also a factor.
> 
> The Vita desperately needs an advertising campaign and good bundles, and Christmas is the best season to push them.


Yeah, but you also have to remember that the 3DS had no current-gen handheld competition for the first year of its existence. The Vita does.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Yeah, but you also have to remember that the 3DS had no current-gen handheld competition for the first year of its existence. The Vita does.


Oh, of course - that's another huge factor. That said, there is very little overlap over the 3DS's customer base and the Vita's customer base - the two devices offer a different experience.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, of course - that's another huge factor. That said, there is very little overlap over the 3DS's fanbase and the Vita's fanbase - the two devices offer a different experience.


True, but I was referring more to dev support than the fanbase.

Also, I'm surprised that I've seen no one mention this at all, in any discussion like this on the Temp, but has anyone considered that backward compatibility might also be a factor? The 3DS is a fully compatible with all your DS and DSi carts, making it more of a true upgrade to the DS series, not just a successor. Meanwhile, you can't play any of your PSP UMDs on the Vita, requiring you to buy them again digitally, unless you already did so.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> *Rarara UMD's!*


Actually, it's been mentioned a hundred times already. UMD's have been deprecated, Sony was planning to move away from them for ages now - since the PSP Go.

The Vita is perfectly backwards compatible, to the point that Japan had a UMD Transfer program. Not sure why they didn't run the program in other regions, but that's irrelevant, it is backwards compatible. Optical drives are bulky and suck the battery dry, there's no need to use them whatsoever in this day and age. Just use the PSN store PSP downloads, it's simple as that.

People buy new consoles to buy new games - backwards compatibility is a nice addition, but an addition none the less. Does the 3DS have a GBA slot? Did the DS have a GBC slot? Did the SNES have a NES slot? Did the N64 have a SNES slot? No on all accounts? So why do we pick on the poor Vita for not having a deprecated storage slot?

We might as well start whining that nothing supports CF cards nowadays.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 17, 2012)

Bundle the damn thing with a PS3 and one of those games that can be played on PS3 and Vita remotely and compete with the Wii U, problem solved.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Actually, it's been mentioned a hundred times already. UMD's have been deprecated, Sony was planning to move away from them for ages now - since the PSP Go.
> 
> The Vita is perfectly backwards compatible, to the point that Japan had a UMD Transfer program. Not sure why they didn't run the program in other regions, but that's irrelevant, it is backwards compatible. Optical drives are bulky and suck the battery dry, there's no need to use them whatsoever in this day and age. Just use the PSN store PSP downloads, it's simple as that.
> 
> ...


Um... I'm not "picking on the Vita" for not having such a slot. I'm just mentioning it as a possible contributing reason the Vita isn't selling well. Having a UMD transfer program would've been fine if it was in every region. Every Nintendo handheld since the GBC was backward compatible at least for one generation (if you can consider the GBC a "generation" ahead of the original GB), and in the case of the DS, both the phat and the lite were backward compatible with GBA before the DSi and DSi XL dropped that.

Anyway, my point is that the 3DS is fully backwards compatible with the previous generation in all regions, no strings attached except for people who are picky over the screen filtering on DS games. The same can't be said for the Vita. I'm not saying that's a terrible thing of the Vita to do, just that it's very likely a contributing factor to its poor sales.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Anyway, my point is that the 3DS is fully backwards compatible with the previous generation in all regions, no strings attached except for people who are picky over the screen filtering on DS games. The same can't be said for the Vita. I'm not saying that's a terrible thing of the Vita to do, just that it's very likely a contributing factor to its poor sales.


Oh, but it is not fully backwards compatible with the DS. The DSi isn't fully compatible with the DS, that's the whole point.
Guitar Hero Adapter
Paddles Adapter
GBA-to-DS data transfer (Pokemon, Feel the Magic XX XY, Advance Wars: Dual Strike, Bleach DS, Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow and more)
Rumble Adapter
Slide Controller
DS Camera (Face Training)
Motion Pack (Tony Hawk's Motion)
...and likely more compatibility issues despite being able to perfectly emulate the hardware, stemming from the lack of SLOT-2.


----------



## xist (Oct 17, 2012)

Further to Foxi's observations since the 3DS doesn't support My Weight Loss Coach's pedometer it's Nintendo's way of discouraging fitness and encouraging fatties playing on the 3DS...they also don't like music much either since Easy Piano's piano adapter gets binned as well.

Backwards compatibility tends to almost always be selectively complete, or complete with restrictions.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, but it is not fully backwards compatible with the DS. The DSi isn't fully compatible with the DS, that's the whole point.
> Guitar Hero Adapter
> Paddles Adapter
> GBA-to-DS data transfer (Pokemon, Feel the Magic XX XY, Advance Wars: Dual Strike, Bleach DS, Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow and more)
> ...


Ok, fine. At least 95% backward compatible. 



xist said:


> Further to Foxi's observations since the 3DS doesn't support My Weight Loss Coach's pedometer it's Nintendo's way of discouraging fitness and encouraging fatties playing on the 3DS.


HA XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

xist said:


> Further to Foxi's observations since the 3DS doesn't support My Weight Loss Coach's pedometer it's Nintendo's way of discouraging fitness and encouraging fatties playing on the 3DS...they also don't like music much either since Easy Piano's piano adapter gets binned as well.
> 
> Backwards compatibility tends to almost always be selectively complete, or complete with restrictions.


Fair point - the 3DS doesn't support those. 

My point is, the core PSP binary works on the Vita - what isn't supported is the UMD format. If Nintendo can remove Slot-2 which was used for cross-connectivity and accessories and we cut them some slack because it's deprecated anyways, we should cut the Vita some slack for not using an obsolete slot as well. Besides, not all PSP games were even released on UMD - what about all the PSP Minis?

You can transfer all your digital PSP data. Heck, you can transfer some digital PS3 content as well. I don't see a huge reason to complain - it's a hinderence, yes, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You can transfer all your digital PSP data. Heck, you can transfer some digital PS3 content as well. I don't see a huge reason to complain - it's a hinderence, yes, but not a deal breaker.


I agree. but a whole lot of people might not feel that way.


----------



## emigre (Oct 17, 2012)

UMDs are shit. Anything to move from that shit format is a good thing.


----------



## xist (Oct 17, 2012)

emigre said:


> UMDs are shit. Anything to move from that shit format is a good thing.



They're moving back to cassette tape with mini discs as the interim step.U

UMD's weren't _that _bad...they certainly didn't stop me buying them, even buying second hand. Yep it was a bit stupid opting for that format but it wasn't critical to the PSP's failure.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

It was certainly cheaper to manufacture than flash storage and I don't think it was all that prone to failure - the casing protected the disc itself for the most part.

The problem of the UMD was not one of the medium - it didn't suffer from skipping as much as people claim it did, at least I didn't notice any issues in that regard, the loading times may have been long, but not horrible and the storage capacity was more than sufficient. The problem was that the medium was used on a mobile device which by proxy are unable to use an optic drive properly - the battery and being constantly on-the-move are too much of a barrier for those.

The Vita is sort of like stepping up from Discman players to MP3 players - it's just "better" and we have to accept it.


----------



## emigre (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't like it when people are taking my points with an ounce of seriousness.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The Vita is sort of like stepping up from Discman players to MP3 players - it's just "better" and we have to accept it.


except that in this particular discman to mp3 player scenario, the manufacturer only provides the ability to convert their CDs to MP3s in one region, and gives a big fat "SCREW YOU!" to everyone else.

Ok, ok I'll stop now. But I get what you're saying.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Except that in this particular discman to mp3 player scenario, the manufacturer only provides the ability to convert their CDs to MP3s in one region, and gives a big fat "SCREW YOU!" to everyone else.
> 
> Ok, ok I'll stop now. But I get what you're saying.


Converting CD's to MP3's can be quite a legal tackle in some areas, y'know. As an example, I give you South Africa and their interpretation of Anti-Copying law: http://mybroadband.c...egal-in-sa.html

Yes, their interpretation is that owning a CD gives you a license to listen music from that particular physical CD, not the "music itself". The RIAA appears to share this approach:
http://www.wired.com...iaa-believes-m/ although U.S law does not explicitly forbid or allow ripping CD's - it does, however, state that circumventing any anti-ripping protection is illegal, so in some cases, you're not entitled to create MP3's even if you own a CD.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> SuzieJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> > The developers don't want to develop for underselling systems, yet the systems are underselling because the developers aren't producing many games. It is not correct to blame Sony 100%, as the developers are contributing to the problem by not contributing.
> ...




Sorry but the initial 3ds sales were meh but they weren't not at the psvita level


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > SuzieJoeBob said:
> ...



The 3DS also wasn't competing with another (active) console. Except for the PSP to a minor extent but that was Japan only.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> donelwero said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Vita, I have bought many  games on the PSN (I dont know, maybe around 15 titles, maybe more) for it, but really, I know there's something missing. IMO, people keep saying that Uncharted is a good game... yeah a LINEAR good game that I wont play ever again. Many other games are remakes/ports, Gravity Rush was a great idea but, it's just so damn repetitive I just couldn't/wanted to play anymore. The new Silent Hill game is crap, Retro City Rampage is awesome but it will be available for any other console... the Smash Bros clone... God no! Have you even tried to read something about the upcoming Call of Duty? It seems like I will save my money.
> ...




THIS HOLY SHIZ X like A MILLION

Why do people automatically jump to "Its to linear, sandbox/openworld is better"? Do you not know where games came from? Most of the open world games ive played are really effing boring. Most of the game feels like "fetch quest 2010" or "go find NPC 3"


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> I don't like it when people are taking my points with an ounce of seriousness.



It was funny because its true! lol 

Especially if you where talking UMD movies.... I think they might have been popular but they should have cost like 10$ at most.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 18, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like it when people are taking my points with an ounce of seriousness.
> ...



Also the whole concept seems incredibly outdated considering digitally distributed movies were like already thing. Like I might as well buy a portable DVD player instead of rebuying UMD versions of my movies. Also the selection was horrible and there was really no reason to take it over movie content provided on iTunes and such.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



My wife spent like $600 on a portable DVD player about that time.... I still have it and I think I used it like 8 times   Total waste of money. Same thing for the DVD player in my Expedition it never gets used.... Although the kids did use it for playing some games since it has an input. (PSOne was actually pretty cool for this.)   

Portable movies are one of those things, its nice to have but you rarely use it   I think my iPod classic I have used to watch more movies on than any other portable movie player. Of course being able to stuff 120GB's on it helps.... lol


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 19, 2012)

So you expect a system with limited to no games to sell well?

Its like selling a phone but you don't get the screen, speaker or camera but just an empty shell.


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> So you expect a system with limited to no games to sell well?
> 
> Its like selling a phone but you don't get the screen, speaker or camera but just an empty shell.


As said before avoid those numbers since they are just the Japanese sales not international. Media Create also has numbers that conflict with Famitsu and some other sources so it should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 19, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > So you expect a system with limited to no games to sell well?
> ...



It might only be for one region but I doubt that the Vita is doing any better in other places. If it was Sony surely would be shouting those numbers from the rooftops.


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 19, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> It might only be for one region but I doubt that the Vita is doing any better in other places. If it was Sony surely would be shouting those numbers from the rooftops.


Sony isn't shouting them. While for a while it was selling 2:1 it has changed during recent weeks. It is still bad but at least it is nearing the one one level.
Source
Source 2:1 Sales


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 19, 2012)

If condemning the Vita before Christmas is deemed preposterous, then I guess that would mean praising its sales would be better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> If condemning the Vita before Christmas is deemed preposterous, then I guess that would mean praising its sales would be better.



Or just realizing its sales are bad but saying "Hey, it's still early, it has a chance" instead of being Debby Downer who gets a raging erection over the failure of the Vita.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 20, 2012)

all they need to do is make a viral marketing campaign with a 1980's style nintendo commercial complete with a white kid rapping horribly and it'll sell like hotcakes! On a more serious note: I had a feeling that a portable PS3 wasn't going to garner the attention of many, especially with such a limited library of games that are pretty much just ports of PS3 games. Yes I know there are a few exceptions but there's nothing it has that grabs the attention or tries to bring new ideas or really complement the Vita at all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2012)

soulx said:


> ~Laliluleilo~


Would you also like me to give you proof that the Earth is orbiting around the sun or that water is wet? Because certain truths do not require proving. GTA: Chinatown Wars didn't sell well on the DS and the PSP, likely due to piracy. Cing went bankrupt, and they weren't only making Visual Novels, they also made Another Code and Another Code R which also suffered from poor sales. The reasons behind the lack of interest as far as those platforms are concerned can be easily seen - despite selling great, the Wii and the DS were weak hardware plagued by piracy, it's simple like that. You can deny it, but forgive me, I don't see much point in me posting loads of links just to prove an obvious point.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just to add my two cents, I'm going to say that there's probably better things to do in our lives than tallying up sales charts for consoles and video games when none of this really applies to our everyday lives, unless you're stock holder, in which case you're on the wrong forum.

The Christmas season is a good moment for Sony to push the Vita, that's what this thread is all about. Some interesting bundles are coming up and it's entirely possible that they'll boost the sales significantly, and if proper marketing is added into the mix, those sales may stay up. We've already seen how certain releases are entirely capable of turning the situation upside-down - Project Diva alone casued Vita sales to increase by 500% in Japan for a brief period of time - the more games it receives the more interest it will get from developers.

Clearly the console is a slow starter, but as the adoption rate reaches a given level, the games will start flowing like a river - it's simple as that. Sony already stated that the Vita is expected to have a life span of aprox. 10 years and knowning Sony, they'll stick to that even if they have to keep in on life support for the first few years.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 21, 2012)

My 2 cents on the topic:

Is the Vita currently doing bad? Yes.
Is it too early to condemn it? Yes.

I think this holiday season will really show where the Vita is going. And Sony really has to push it!


----------



## raulpica (Oct 21, 2012)

I've removed shitloads of off-topic derived from soulx (how did this end up to DS piracy talk is behind me), then realized that this thread will go nowhere as it's a Vita thread and it has a giant sign with "INSERT SOULX VITA-HATE HERE" on it because of that.

Closed.


----------

